# 2 more nice ones! Cant WAIT



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

cant Wait to get into the Tree.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> cant Wait to get into the Tree.


3 weeks, it'll be here before you know it!
Nice pics. The ones in my pics are loosing the velvet. I didn't know how fast it happens till I got a cam. One night, perfect velvet, the next night it is hanging all over.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are some real nice bucks! You are right...the season will be here before we know it.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Best of luck to you! Man that one is a shooter for sure!!%


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Why don't you let them grow another year? Lol


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Those are some brutes....nice deer man!!! I have my eyeball on a nice 8 that I caught on cam a few weeks back.....I need to get back out and pull some more pics!!!!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Now those are some deer!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Kasting King, I'm sure if you seen that 12pt in the woods you'd let him pass for another year. Yea right.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

he actually has two forks on his g2 and g3 on his right side but u cant see it in this picture. If u check out the other picuture i posted earlier of him you can see it. it under "Big Bucks"


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

that one is a real bruiser! you might want to reconsider though and let him have another year to grow looks to me like he has 14 points am I right?


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

If i was sure that he would stay on the Property I Would, I Know he will be there during Bow season, But Gun is a different Story, Because Driving deer happens Which kinda stinks.


----------

